

Google celebrates the UK’s Bletchley Park and ground-breaking Colossus computer - bootload
http://www.wirefresh.com/google-celebrates-the-uks-bletchley-park-and-the-ground-breaking-colossus-computer/

======
jgrahamc
I'm really happy that Google is doing so much to support Bletchley Park, but
I'm equally sad that no British firm is taking Google's place in this.

Where's ARM?

~~~
timthorn
Supporting the Computing History Museum: <http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/>

~~~
blasterford
Never knew this existed. Thanks for the link. I live pretty close as well...

[http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/pages/12058/School-
Visits...](http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/pages/12058/School-Visits/)

Looks like they do some really good stuff with schools etc.

